# 94640 - nebulizer treatment



## trishj (Nov 4, 2009)

We are getting denials for a nebulizer treatment.  I can't find anywhere what is the modifier I should use or how I can get his paid with a regular office visit/or can I?


----------



## racheleporterwilliams (Nov 4, 2009)

9921x-25
94640



trishj said:


> We are getting denials for a nebulizer treatment.  I can't find anywhere what is the modifier I should use or how I can get his paid with a regular office visit/or can I?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Nov 4, 2009)

trishj said:


> We are getting denials for a nebulizer treatment.  I can't find anywhere what is the modifier I should use or how I can get his paid with a regular office visit/or can I?



If it's UHC, not only do you need -25 on the E/M but also -59 on 94640.


----------



## pattii1744 (Nov 13, 2009)

*94640*

At our hospital Medicare is denying all 94640 b/c of the LCD/NCD diagnosis requirement. The diagnosis's listed on LCD/NCD do not include symptons such as wheezing, asthma or bronchitis. The LCD is more geared for pulmonary rehab programs. Any thoughts?


----------

